# Everyone Meet.... REBA!



## HicktownJuliet (Aug 26, 2012)

This is our new puppy, we haven't 100% agreed on a name, but I think Reba fits her.  I haven't been on here in a long time! I might post some new photos of my other girls as well!

Reba was born on November 19th, her mom is a Australian Cattle Dog and her dad is a Australian Shepherd, both used on Cattle. I'm hoping she takes an interest in cattle! I just took her in to get weighed today and she is 13.3 pounds, one of the biggest in her litter.


----------



## dogsule (Nov 6, 2013)

Oh my, she is adorable! Look at those pink feet!!


----------



## Rowdy (Sep 2, 2007)

I want to smoosh on that adorable little face!


----------



## heidizag (Dec 1, 2014)

what a sweetie!!! Hi there Reba!!!


----------



## HicktownJuliet (Aug 26, 2012)

Here is a picture of her and Dally I just took.  We are at my moms right now, my boyfriend has my other two.


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

She's so cute!


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs (Jun 3, 2007)

Adorable! I would love that mix.


----------



## Foxes&Hounds (Jun 7, 2014)

Oh that little pink nose!!


----------



## d_ray (Nov 5, 2013)

Those toes and that nose adorable. Congrats.

Is Dally a Catahoula?


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

She is ADORABLE and I can't wait to see her grow up!


----------



## HicktownJuliet (Aug 26, 2012)

Thanks everyone!  She is doing very well with her kennel, she LOVES it! the other girls still don't really know what to do with her lol. Dally is a Catahoula cross yes. She is small like her mom though, only about 30 pounds give or take. Her mom was a small black lab. It took me a very long time to find out information about her, I got her from a farm a ways from here.

Here are a couple of Dallys baby pictures.



















And here is Reba from today.


----------



## HicktownJuliet (Aug 26, 2012)

I found this photo I took of her mom and the rest of the litter. I didn't get a photo of her dad.


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

Reba is such a cutie  I LOVE her ears and her nose  adorable little girl, I don't think I could handle that mix I can do an aussie but an ACD  that's like an aussie on crack from what I hear lol in a good way


----------



## HicktownJuliet (Aug 26, 2012)

She isn't too bad right now, but she is only 9 weeks lol. Dally is really starting to warm up to her, but I have to watch Sam and Missy with her.


----------



## d_ray (Nov 5, 2013)

Her and Dolly looks so cute together


----------



## HicktownJuliet (Aug 26, 2012)

Thank you!  Yesterday at the local SPCA a puppy from her litter showed up.  I feel sp bad for the little girl!


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Oh that would be a fun mix! She's adorable. And her sister is too cute too.  Sad she is at the shelter.


----------



## HicktownJuliet (Aug 26, 2012)

I hope she will do well in Agility and takes an interest in cattle.


----------



## HicktownJuliet (Aug 26, 2012)

She is really taking after the ACD! And she is very independent lol


----------



## birddawg4 (Jan 22, 2015)

That is a whole lotta cute right there!


----------

